# what to feed an adult pigeon?



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

i found an adult pidge, huxley is his name. he is the one with the curcular wing bone. i am feeding him seed dove mix, and water with salt and sugar in it. how do i get him calcium and what type of grit should i buy?
thank you ahead of time for any advice!
paloma


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Paloma,

Did you get an anti-bacterial for the wound, until you get to the vet?

You should get him regular pigeon grit. You can give him a multi-vitamin (for birds or specifically for pigeons) with calcium magnesium and vitamin D and trace minerals for proper absorbption. You should be able to get the grit thru a pet store or pigeon supply house. 

Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Rena,

please don't give him too much salt and sugar. This mixture is good to stabilize a sick or injured bird and is given only one time. After the bird starts eating and drinking by himself follow Treesa's advice on nutrition.

Reti


----------

